
The modern era passed through a cathode ray tube - acidburnNSA
http://www.partofthething.com/thoughts/?p=738
======
PeterWhittaker
It does give one pause for thought: A device that in many ways revolutionized
the world (medical imaging, TV news and entertainment, and tube electronics,
to name but three) is disappearing. Without it, our world may well have gone
in quite a different direction (or perhaps we would have found the diode, the
transistor, etc., that much sooner and ended in the same place long before).
Food for thought.

